# What you've all been waiting for?: "Most Consistent Hand Coffee Grinder"



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=222141984202&alt=web


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've been needing a consistent hand for aaaages. I wonder if I can buy it without the coffee grinder.


----------

